# Questions about Chapman "Admission Approved" status and acceptance letters



## spitefire (Jun 6, 2008)

I applied for both Screenwriting and English. On WebAdvisor (for Academic Program) they have me down for a BA in Screenwriting. Now that my status is "Admission Approved" I am wondering whether that means I got in definitely for Screenwriting. Any thoughts?

Also, how long did it take you to receive your acceptance in the mail after this status? Thanks!


----------



## SharonW (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, I still havenÂ´t heard news from Chapman (I applied for MFA) but for what I had heard on this forum, you are in! maybe you should call there to ask if they already sent your package, or wait for a week and if you donÂ´t receive it, call! by the way congrats!!!


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 7, 2008)

"Admission Approved" means you have gotten accepted into the Screenwriting program. Congratulations! You should be receiving information in the mail very shortly. The mail usually comes a week after the final decision is posted on their website.


----------

